

IBM Container Service - iqster
https://console.ng.bluemix.net/#/store/cloudOEPaneId=store&serviceOfferingGuid=3a79bdf2-a8d3-4b72-b70d-db1650124c73&fromCatalog=true

======
iqster
Hi HN,

Over the past several months, I've had the honor of working with an amazing
set of people to build this service. Would love it for people to try it out,
and give feedback.

I know there are videos and press releases coming out. Also, since we are just
releasing the service, there might be a queue for access. You can take a look
at the CLI docs until you get access. Thought the dev community would like to
see more detail :)

~~~
jakekit
It's an amazing accomplishment by an amazing team! Very excited for the
future.

